# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Desktop Icons Align Left on Reboot and Refresh



## adopamop (Jun 15, 2011)

So i had some problems with a virus of some sort, which used files called something like gac_32.desktop.ini, but the exact name isn't too important. Very long story short, i got rid of the virus(es), but I'm afraid i lost something important along the way, and the reason im bringing this up is because the virus had "desktop" in its name, and my problem is with "desktop icons" now that the virus is gone.(I did not have this problem while the virus was in effect).

I can't be ENTIRELY sure of when the problem started occuring while running numerous virus scans deleting/quarantining files they suggested, but i NOTICED the problem when i was in SAFE MODE, and the icons were aligned to the left.

1. If i reboot my computer, my desktop icons will realign themselves vertically to the left side of the screen

2. If i right click the desktop and go to view, refresh, my desktop icons will realign themselves vertically to the left side of the screen.

3. Right clicking desktop and going to view, Auto arrange icons, and align icons to grid, have no effect to fixing when toggling on and off.

4. I've tried creating a new profile, and THE PROBLEM IS GONE for the new profile only.

5. I've tried going into safe mode, and the refresh gives same results as #2 above

Some fixes I've already tried include...

a. Renaming/Deleting IronCache.db then rebooting

b. Some others but they were quite complicated and i can only hope i did them right.

I don't want to use a third party program or other to get AROUND the problem, i want to FIX it.

I don't want to move all the files from the "bad" profile to a "good" profile.

If it would be difficult to pinpoint the exact properties/ect i need to switch to fix this, then perhaps a "massive reset" or "return to defaults" for any possible things to do with desktop/desktop icons/desktop layout?

If no other solution, then what is the "easiest" solution reguardless if its something "I don't want to (do)"?


Windows 7 HP Notebook PC
Intel R Core TM i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.6 GHz 1.6 GHZ
6 GB RAM
64 bit operating system


----------



## adopamop (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Desktop Icons Align Left on Reboot and Refresh*

So I continued to try to solve the problem by looking online, and finding nothing.

I noticed other similar threads in this forum that went unanswered, so I lost hope in my own thread.

I had a professional from GeedSquad take a look at my computer, and after 5-6 hours, it was decided to just create a new profile, and move CERTAIN files from the problem profile to the new profile. I say certain files because I can't recount all of them, but I know i tried doing it by myself before, adding all of the files, and it came with serious complications for the new profile. For instance, he didn't copy over the Appdata folder, but there were a few others he didn't as well.

If you decide to take this route, remember to backup your internet favorites/bookmarks!

Additional Info:

I wanted to add this to original post, but couldn't edit it.

I tried to use third party software to remedy the situation, but they didn't work either. Moving on to a new profile, however, did work.


----------



## toelli (Sep 5, 2012)

I'v found a solution to this problem after major digging and having this myself.. 

It seem to be a registry key that makes this occur.

*Removed registry folder:
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}]*

*Regfile to fix this and additional information can be found:*
_*http://gravitypoint.se/windows-7-desktop-auto-arrange-solution/*_


----------

